

Scientific publishing: Changing Nature - CaptainZapp
http://economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/02/scientific-publishing

======
cawel
_Episciences would piggyback on ArXiv, a free online repository beloved of
physicists and mathematicians who post most of their work there, whether or
not they submit it to peer-reviewed journals. ArXiv is already hosted by
Cornell University at a cost of around $830,000 a year._

That sounds like a lot of money, even considering the amount of publications.
What would be the lion's share of the cost?

------
irollboozers
Nature has always been one of the more innovative publishing houses when it
comes to new technology and models. By that, I mean they don't have completely
allergic reactions to words like altmetrics. Though other publishing groups
are still lagging far behind Nature, I'm actually quite alright with that.

------
nsns
Any thoughts on why this does not seem to be happening in the humanities as
well?

